# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  شينة منك يا شيبا .

## د نشأت نبيل

*اخونا شيبا منذ ان تعرفت عليه في المحبين ، عرفت انه رجل حقاني .. ولا يحب ان يسرق مجهودات الأخرين ، ولو قام شخص بسرقه الصحف الذى ينزلها في المحبين وكورة سودانية ،،يشهر به ثاني يوم ويكتب في صورة الصحف "فلان حرامي الجرائد " ..... 
كنت قد قاطعت المنتديات لقرابه عامين نسبه لانشغالي بظروف الدراسة والعمل ،وخاصة وأنا في السنه الأخيرة وذادت مسئوليتي العملية والدراسية والتزامي مع صحيفة السوبر.
وبعد حادث البرير الشنيع قررت ان أتفرغ لهذه المشكلة ، ولم انسى أحبابي في المنتديات ، قررت ان اكتب بوستات بكل المستجدات لحظه بلحظه .
قمت بأنزال عدة بوستات اليوم بخصوص هذه المشكلة ، وتفاجأه بأحد بوستاتى منشور على منديات كورة سودانية وبنفس الصيغة...... 
انا عضو في كورة سودانية باسم nashatali  وكان من الممكن ان اتحدت معاك هناك بهذا البوست ولكن اخترت هنا لان منتديات المريخ بيتنا.
الأخ شيبا لا تنتهى عن خلق وتأتى بمثله .............................................
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أها السواهو شيبة دا نقل للخبر وليس كالصورة والله أعلم
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أها السواهو شيبة دا نقل للخبر وليس كالصورة والله أعلم



هو اصلا مافى صور ، والخبر انا العملتو وانا القابلت الزول ، وانا الفتحت البوست .. كان ممكن يرسل فى الخاص يشتأذن ، شيبا البعرفوا شخص يحفظ الحقوق ،، زى انو بيرفض اى شخص تشيل جرايده بدون زكر الاسم ،، كان مفروض يتصرف كده معاى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*معليش دكتور نشأت احنا برضو كلنا اخوه واكيد شيبه ما يقصدش !!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أكيد يا دكتور ان الحبيب شيبا لا يقصد ...
اعتبرها هفوة الشاطر يا دكتور ...
                        	*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*لكل هفوات و الكل خطاء و خيرهم التوابين و المسامح كريم
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*وانا اضيف صوتي لكل المتداخلين واقول ليك يا دكتور حقك علينا كلنا وكما ذكر الاخوة بالتاكيد شيبا ما يقصدش ومن عفى واصلح فاجرة على الله لأننا بيت واحد وهدف واحد وعصب واحد 
والذي يخدم المريخ ايش انقولوا ( نحن واحد واحد) 
حبي ومودتي
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*على الاقل كان تخاطبو بي رسالة خاصة بدل تفتح الموضوع في العام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لااعتقد ان شيبا الذي نعرفه من الممكن ان يقصد عدم الاهتمام بك والاستئذان منك
شيبا صفوي عالي وراقي جدا يادكتور
ياريت تحسن الظن به
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

على الاقل كان تخاطبو بي رسالة خاصة بدل تفتح الموضوع في العام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



2222222222222222222222
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*اولا نشكرك يا دكتور على انك لم تفتح بوست هناك

لاننا فى الاول والاخيرة اخوة

ولك العتبي حتي ترضي


مجرد راي

اتمني من جميع الصفوة حتى لو نقل اي بوست او صورة ان يتم النقل الى منتدي مريخي فقط



*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*المريخابى ا لحمش  دكتور نشأت

صفويتك وقلبك الأبيض سيساعدانك

على مسامحة صفوى لايقل فى صفويته 

عنك .


*

----------


## عجبكو

*لا تنهي عن خلق و تاتي بمثله عار عليك اذا فعلت عظيم 


سامحه يا دكتور اكيد ما قاصد يسرق جهودك بس كان يكتب اسمك كمصدر الخبر 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

على الاقل كان تخاطبو بي رسالة خاصة بدل تفتح الموضوع في العام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



2
*

----------


## شيبا

*الخبر وردني فى رسالة عبر الهاتف من احد الاصدقاء 

ونشرته كما هو

مافي زول نقلو من منتدي او غيرو 

والواضح انو الخبر شتلة محسنة لانو الصدي ما نشرت اى حوار مع الغندور 

شايفك لافي بى الكلمتين ديل المنتديات كلها 

ان شاء الله بعد دة كلو يجيب نتيجة

وناس المنتديات يقولو ليك شيبا دة انسان غير محترم وتافه وحقير
وبطنك تبرد شوية 

*

----------


## Mudather taj elsir

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

الخبر وردني فى رسالة عبر الهاتف من احد الاصدقاء 

ونشرته كما هو

مافي زول نقلو من منتدي او غيرو 

والواضح انو الخبر شتلة محسنة لانو الصدي ما نشرت اى حوار مع الغندور 

شايفك لافي بى الكلمتين ديل المنتديات كلها 

ان شاء الله بعد دة كلو يجيب نتيجة

وناس المنتديات يقولو ليك شيبا دة انسان غير محترم وتافه وحقير
وبطنك تبرد شوية 




لا يا شيبا ما تعودنا منك كده
على الاقل الزول زعلان اجبر بخاطره
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

الخبر وردني فى رسالة عبر الهاتف من احد الاصدقاء 

ونشرته كما هو

مافي زول نقلو من منتدي او غيرو 

والواضح انو الخبر شتلة محسنة لانو الصدي ما نشرت اى حوار مع الغندور 

شايفك لافي بى الكلمتين ديل المنتديات كلها 

ان شاء الله بعد دة كلو يجيب نتيجة

وناس المنتديات يقولو ليك شيبا دة انسان غير محترم وتافه وحقير
وبطنك تبرد شوية 




عفوا الاخ الكريم شيبا  لم نعهدك  كذلك ولقد شهد لك كل المتداخلين واحسب ان هنالك سوء فهم من الدكتور بالرغم كنت احبذ لو خاطبك في الخاص وفي النهاية كلنا انصار للزعيم وكلنا اسرته وقد نختلف ولكن  لايفسد للود قضية مع خالص احترامي لكم جميعا
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*مجرد وجهة نظر ,,,

الاخ شيبا نسب الخبر لصحيفة الصدى في عددها الصادر اليوم التاني وبذلك يكون قد حفظ الحقوق ,,,

والاخ نشأت قام باللقاء باسم الصدى ,,,

وحسب معلوماتي ان للاخ شيبا علاقات مع كثير من الصحف ,,,,
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*اولاً السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .... 
"""""الخبر وردني فى رسالة عبر الهاتف من احد الاصدقاء
ونشرته كما هو.
مافي زول نقلو من منتدي او غيرو""""""
الخبر انا نزلتوا في المنتدى .. والدليل نفس الصيغه النزل بيها نزل في كورة سودانيه .

""""والواضح انو الخبر شتلة محسنة لانو الصدي ما نشرت اى حوار مع الغندور""""""
لا تعليق الاخ شيبا ...على ما ذكرته في حقى 

"""""شايفك لافي بى الكلمتين ديل المنتديات كلها
ان شاء الله بعد دة كلو يجيب نتيجة
وناس المنتديات يقولو ليك شيبا دة انسان غير محترم وتافه وحقير
وبطنك تبرد شوية"""""
اولا لا اقبل هذا الاسلوب من التخاطب يا اخ شيبا حتى لو عاتبتك يجب ان تبقى لغة الاحترام بيننا ... ليس جمعنا انا وانت سوى حب المريخ ،،، مع اختلاف وجهة نظرنا في كيفه حبنا له ولكن يبقى الود والاحترام متبادل بيننا .... الاخ العزير .. ومصر ان اناديك بالاخ حتى لو تعديت حدودك معى ... لو قرأت البوست جيدا لعلمت انى أعاتبك ولا أسيئك ... سبحان الله عتابي كان جزاءه الإساءة والتشكيك في مصداقيتي ... وهذه احمد الله لا يستطيع احد ان يشكك فيها .... 
الأخ... كما انت تحدب على حفظ حقوق الاخرين ... وكما شهد لك في اول بوستى " لو قرأته جيدا" لعرفت لماذا انا لمتك في نقل بوست بنفس محتوياته بدون ذكر المصدر.... 
اما عن اتهامك انى ابحث عن شخص يسيئك ،، فصدقني الاخ العزيز لو تعرض لك احد بكلمه لوجدتني أول من يدافع عنك ... نختلف في الرأي نعم .... اغضب منك نعم ... ولكن ان اسيئك او اسمح لاحد ان يوجه لك كلمه فهذا مرفوض .....

مع خالص احترامى.
                        	*

----------


## ايهاب صالح

*نرجو ان تكون قد وضحت وجهات النظر 

شيبا ود نشأت اخوان اعزاء .. اطردوا الشيطان الموضوع عادي 

واتمنى يكون رد شيبا  عن صلب الموضوع توضيحي ويكون د نشأت تقبله بصدر رحب بعد ان اوصل عتابه 
*

----------


## شيبا

*لو اصلو عتاب ما كان  كتبت بوست  ومنزلو فى 5 منتديات

كان ممكن ترسل لى رسالة فى  الموبايل  او فى الخاص او حتى فى الفيسبوك 


الواضح انو الدكتور يريد ان يصفي حسابات - لا يعلمها الكثيرين - حدثت فى منتدي المحبين  قبل  عام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة ياشيبا العزيز ردك فاجئني جدا
لم نتعود منك مثل هذا الاسلوب ابدا
انت صفوة على اعلى مستوى من المستحيل ان تصل في المناقشة لمثل هذا الدرك
ماشبهك ياصفوة الكلام ده
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بصراحة ياشيبا العزيز ردك فاجئني جدا
لم نتعود منك مثل هذا الاسلوب ابدا
انت صفوة على اعلى مستوى من المستحيل ان تصل في المناقشة لمثل هذا الدرك
ماشبهك ياصفوة الكلام ده



2

صراحة الموضوع ما مكانة المنتديات واعتقدت انو الادارة ح تحول البوست دا من فترة 
والبين نشات وشيبا ممكن يحلوه مع بعض في الخاص
وليهم كل التحايا والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## أبو وضاح

*السؤال يا دكتور ..

هل مهر الحبيب شيبا البوست ب ( شيبا ) بمعنى أنو كاتب البوست ؟

ولا نزل الموضوع مجرد نقل و خلاص !!!!
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

لو اصلو عتاب ما كان  كتبت بوست  ومنزلو فى 5 منتديات

كان ممكن ترسل لى رسالة فى  الموبايل  او فى الخاص او حتى فى الفيسبوك 


الواضح انو الدكتور يريد ان يصفي حسابات - لا يعلمها الكثيرين - حدثت فى منتدي المحبين  قبل  عام



أولاً ما عندى حسابات قديمه وانا لو عندى حساب بخلصو بالدرب العديل ,, واعتقد اخر مره اتقابلنا فيها لما وصلتك بحرى كنا مع بعض عادى لو كان فى حساب كنت فاتحتك فيه عدييييييييييييييل مافى داعى انتظر كل هذه السنوات عشان اخلص حساب.
يا شيبا ما تاكبر فى شيء واضح مثل ما انت بتحب حفظ الحقوق تعاملت معاك بالطريقه بتاعتك فقط لا ازيد ولا انقص .
هل أنا محطاء ،،، على فكره رسل لى رقم تلفونك عشان اتصل عليك والومك بالكلام ده وجه لوجه
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو وضاح
					

السؤال يا دكتور ..

هل مهر الحبيب شيبا البوست ب ( شيبا ) بمعنى أنو كاتب البوست ؟

ولا نزل الموضوع مجرد نقل و خلاص !!!!



الاخ ابو وضاح تم نقل البوست بكل حزافيره ،، ولم يذكرحتى كلمة منقول ... وعندما لم يصدر الحوار فى اليوم الثانى رسل لى قال لى ما نزل ليه .. ردت عليه قلت ليه اسال الصدى ،، وجا هن اتهمنى قال الخبر انا شاتلوا ... 
انا لا بحث عن مكاسب شخصيه او اظهار اسمى ويشهد بذالك لاخوان خالد عبد الغنى ادمن صفحة المريخ .. ومازن ادمن الزعيم بلفيس بوك .. بذودهم بأخبار وبقول ليهم ما تقولو المصدر انا مافى داعى.
ويشهد غلب لمريخاب انا كنت مصدر خبر رفض شكوى الهلال فى اللاعب البرقاوى .. ولم اطلب من احد ذكر اسمى ... حتى اغلب الاخوان اتصلو على لما عرفوا ان المصدر ... عشان يستفسروا ... حتى لاخ ايهاب صالح قبل فتره 
رسلت ليه صور قال لى اكتب المصدر انت قلت ليه ما مهم .. لان خدمة الزعيم ما محتاجه تكون مقرونه بأسم احد ..
بس انا معاتب على شيبا لان شيبا (كما قلت ) فى اول بوست العتاب يحب ان يحقظ الحقوق ويعاتب كل من يسرق حقوقه .. وهذا من حقه .. وطالته بحقى كما يطالب هو الاخرين بحقه .. فلو انا مخطا مستعد  ان اعتزر ؟؟

القرار لكم انتم وانا مستعد ان انفز ما يطلبه الاعضاء هنا
                        	*

----------


## ايهاب صالح

*القرار ان تقبل ما قاله الاخ شيبا .. وتنسى الموضوع .. وتواصل في مجهوداتك يا نشأت ما تنسى المريخ معاك ودي اخر لحظات في مصر 

+ انا اعلم انك لا ترى بالضرورة ان يقترن اسمك بكل ما تقدمه .. لذا احتسب العمل كله للمريخ ... وانت وشيبا من ابرز الاسماء في المنتديات 

الموضوع يقيف هنا .. ويا ريت تتصل على شيبا .. وخلاص .. وما تنسى تسلم لينا عليه 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الروووووووووووثه ياشباب مطلوبة

الايام دي نحن مبسوطييييييين 

مافي داعي للفتافيت والمواضيع الجانبية ان تشغل الناس

عن الاحتفال والاستمتاع بمسمار الجماعة وضربات تايسون الخطافية
                        	*

----------

